# Best website for finding software contracts / jobs in Gibraltar



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

My Husband is starting to look for work in Gibraltar and we want to know the best places to start.
He is a software - Flash/Flex developer and is looking for wither a full time or contract work, where can we start looking?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

emjeast said:


> My Husband is starting to look for work in Gibraltar and we want to know the best places to start.
> He is a software - Flash/Flex developer and is looking for wither a full time or contract work, where can we start looking?


HI

Try 

Finding work in Gibraltar | Jobs in Gibraltar | Working in Gibraltar

They send me about 10 job details a week in that general area

Good hunting.


----------



## happy_man (Nov 20, 2011)

A very popular job website in Spain is InfoJobs

You apply through the site, upload your cv details to their system and send it to as many jobs as you like. At first I didn't want to join and add my details etc, but its a safe site, and all professional companies advertise vacancies on there. Some only accept applications through the site.

Of course you can try monster.es and tecnoempleo.com and also a good local ads site is loquo.com (for everything, jobs, flats, motorbikes, anything!).


----------

